# Darra Arms Market



## Blizzard (Jan 16, 2017)

(Mods:  Wasn't sure where to post this but thought this might be the best forum; please move if you think it fits better somewhere else)

Read the following article today about the Darra arms market in Pakistan:

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/disneyland-gun-lovers-inside-notorious-darra-adam-khel-arms-market-n702236?cid=eml_onsite

It wasn't an overly indepth article but provided an interesting overview.  The portion I found most interesting, especially when considering supply chains, was this:

_"The best cartridges are used by NATO forces across the border, in the thousands," Zaman says. "The empties are picked up by scrap collectors and then hauled from Afghanistan to us, here." _

_ He holds a ledger book in one hand, standing over a prayer mat as a basket of NATO Power 30-caliber bullets is counted by one of his workers. _

_ "We reshape them, remold them, and resell them for local use," he explains. "We are a very popular brand, thanks to NATO."_


----------



## Gunz (Jan 19, 2017)

And then the 40-year old AK blows up in Achmed's hands and he ends up in a dumb terrorist gun mishap video on YouTube.


----------

